# Non-Repaints: Orc Warchief, Zhent Cavalry, Rime Hound



## The_Duke (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm placing these posts here because even though they aren't repaints or mods, they are exercises in the craft of photographing minis. Enjoy.

Orc Warchief:

















Zhent Cavalry:











Rime Hound:


----------

